# fluorocarbon leader



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

This is such a dumb question that I'm almost too embarassed to ask it in public.:blush:

When attaching heavy fluorocarbon leader (80# and up) to terminal tackle (swivels, hooks, lures, etc)....... is this typically done with knots or crimp sleeves or....? The heaviest leader that I typically use is 60# and I don't have any problems with usingknots with it but the 80# is a different story.

Thanks:blush:


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I usually tie until I get up over 150


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

:banghead:banghead Damn thats a DUMB question..okeoke Continue to tie as long as your knots are good and you have no problem tying them...after that crimp.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I usually tie with anything less than 100#, after that its just so much easier to crimp flouro than to tie. To each their own, with more experience you will find your preference.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

Maybe it is the type knot I'm trying to use. The palomar knot is what I typically use is there one that works better with the heavier leader?


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

im with lobsterman, i started using the knot he showed me almost exclusively, it makes heavy leader (80-150) a breeze!! not sure of the name though maybe he'll chime back in.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *alanbarck (2/28/2009)*Maybe it is the type knot I'm trying to use. The palomar knot is what I typically use is there one that works better with the heavier leader?




Yeah, I don't like the palomar for heavy leader. I pretty much always use a uni knot for my terminal tackle when fishing offshore, unless I have a double line I'll use an offshore swivel knot.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The palomar is definitely harder to cinch down with heavy flouro. Like wharf-rat said, a uni is a better alternative. When I'm live bait tuna with heavy flouro I often use a loop knot as it allows the bait to swim more freely and so far have used it without incident.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alanbarck (2/28/2009)*Maybe it is the type knot I'm trying to use. The palomar knot is what I typically use is there one that works better with the heavier leader?


the only thing i use palomar with is braid applications. 100# leader or less (doesnt matter flouro or not) i snell my hooks. 130# and up, crimp.


----------



## Play'N Hooky Too (Sep 29, 2007)

> *The Blue Hoo (2/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *alanbarck (2/28/2009)*Maybe it is the type knot I'm trying to use. The palomar knot is what I typically use is there one that works better with the heavier leader?
> ...


Ok....I can see that.Practiced a little and I can get it to work under laboratory conditions here at my desk.But what about for the swivels or lures? Uni knot ?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

any leader to swivel (under 130) i use either some crazy double clinch knot that wade taught me (not sure of the official name) or a uni


braid to swivel is palomar


----------

